# Fart rp, m or f



## Ussopjammy (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello there, looking for anyone whos into fart rp. Message me if your intrested. Ill pm you later or send me your discord and we can talk there. If your not intrested please dont respond.


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 14, 2018)

Um who'd be doing the Farting in the RP ?


----------



## Ussopjammy (Aug 14, 2018)

Both characters together


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 14, 2018)

Ussopjammy said:


> Both characters together



Equality in a relationship; now that's what I like to see.


----------



## Crimcyan (Aug 14, 2018)

@Yakamaru is into this


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks like I hit a nerve. Also, implying someone is ignorant on any given subject without evidence to the contrary is a form of ignorance in and of itself. And a troll is someone that frequently disagrees with you.


----------



## Ussopjammy (Aug 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Looks like I hit a nerve. Also, implying someone is ignorant on any given subject without evidence to the contrary is a form of ignorance in and of itself. And a troll is someone that frequently disagrees with you.


Yea your probobly right, I kind of let my frustrations from a different matter unrelated seep into here. Sorry about that man.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ussopjammy said:


> Yea your probobly right, I kind of let my frustrations from a different matter unrelated seep into here. Sorry about that man.


Hey look no worries man, it was just a joke after all. Each to their own.


----------



## Ussopjammy (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey look no worries man, it was just a joke after all. Each to their own.


Ty ^^, I know my post was kind of silly to begin with.


----------

